# Onion Tart



## Rocklobster (Feb 23, 2011)

I made this up the other night to serve as a side with steak. Everytime I make it, it is a bit different depending on what is available in the house. Outside of the shell, onions and cheese, you can substitute or exclude most of the other ingredients to suit your taste. These are the ones I used for this one.

1 Tortilla Shell
3-4 onions
minced fresh garlic
tsp brown sugar
beer
thyme
allspice
bay leaf
salt and pepper to taste
Shredded Mozzerella
Grated Parmesan
Peppercorn Asagio
Fresh Parsley

Fry onions and garlic in olive on med heat for a few minutes, Add sugar and continue to fry on med-low heat until onions become dark(about 20 minutes) Add a couple of glugs of beer, they thyme and allspice, and reduce until beer has evaporated. Make sure to clean up the brown bit bottom of the pan with a spatula. Allow onions to cool for 15 minutes.

Place shell on pan and spread onions evenly over it. Cover with cheese blend and parsley. Bake at 425 in preheated oven for 10-15 minutes until top is brown and bottom is crispy. Enjoy.


----------



## LindaZ (Feb 23, 2011)

That looks wonderful - I wish onions liked me enough that I could make it.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 23, 2011)

do you use corn or flour tortillas?


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 23, 2011)

babetoo said:


> do you use corn or flour tortillas?


I used flour tortillas because that is what I had. Corn Tortillas will probably work. I've also used Pita, phylo. Whatever can crisp up and cook through in a short amount of time.


----------



## Mama (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh My Goodness....that looks amazing!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 23, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I made this up the other night to serve as a side with steak. Everytime I make it, it is a bit different depending on what is available in the house. Outside of the shell, onions and cheese, you can substitute or exclude most of the other ingredients to suit your taste. These are the ones I used for this one.
> 
> 1 Tortilla Shell
> 3-4 onions
> ...



Oh. Tortilla pizza! 

Thanks for a great sounding.  Lotta ways to play with it.  I printed my copy out already.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2011)

Copy and paste...Looks astounding!


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Oh. Tortilla pizza!
> 
> Thanks for a great sounding. Lotta ways to play with it. I printed my copy out already.


 
When I first made them I used pastry crust but soon moved on to different bottoms out of convenience. So, yeah, I guess it is a Tortilla pizza.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 24, 2011)

Good scran Rocky mate, I will give it a bash.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> When I first made them I used pastry crust but soon moved on to different bottoms out of convenience. So, yeah, I guess it is a Tortilla pizza.




With so many DCers making pizza at home I was planning to either buy pizza dough or make it.  I just never thought how perfect a flour tortilla would be. I love that I won't have to bake as I always keep some on hand.  Now, I can concentrate on fillings.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> With so many DCers making pizza at home I was planning to either buy pizza dough or make it. I just never thought how perfect a flour tortilla would be. I love that I won't have to bake as I always keep some on hand. Now, I can concentrate on fillings.


 
Pizza is one food my daughter will always eat. So, I have used many things to give her pizza like food to get her to eat something when I knew she wasn't going to go for whatever else was on. Bisquick is also good and fast.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 27, 2011)

We had steak last night and I was given a request for my Onion thingy.  Here are a few photos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is beautiful!  Thanks!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 28, 2011)

Rocky mate a few things are torturing me at present, the smell of onions frying is one, I can smell your pic I wish I could eat it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks. It has a very rich, sweet flavor. I fry the onions for a good half an hour, and with the addition of white wine, the smell becomes quite wonderful. Frying that long really takes the fight out of the onions, so it has a mellow flavor and is a lot easier on the ol'digestive system than quick fried or raw onions can.
I usually start with one slice , but somehow it is all gone come clean up.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 28, 2011)

Rub salt into my wound why don't you.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 28, 2011)

My husband is crazy for anything onion, Rock.  I can't wait to make this as a side for steak.  I predict this side recipe will be as popular as the "Mushroom Gratin".   Genius!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> My husband is crazy for anything onion, Rock. I can't wait to make this as a side for steak. I predict this side recipe will be as popular as the "Mushroom Gratin".  Genius!!


 
Now we are covered with a choice for every other day.


----------



## Claire (Mar 28, 2011)

What famous U.S. historical figure had onions as his favorite vegetable and drove his wife crazy because she couldn't always get them or grow them?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Thanks. It has a very rich, sweet flavor. I fry the onions for a good half an hour, and with the addition of white wine, the smell becomes quite wonderful. Frying that long really takes the fight out of the onions, so it has a mellow flavor and is a lot easier on the ol'digestive system than quick fried or raw onions can.
> I usually start with one slice , but somehow it is all gone come clean up.


 Rocklobster--do you sweat them or fry them?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Try a German Sweibelkuchen (sp?).  This is a traditional Geman dish sometimes served at wine festivals.  One recipe here:

German Zwiebelkuchen (Onion Pie) Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Not too difficult a dish, but good with a variety of main dishes.  I generally make it with sweet onions, although that I have had in 'Germany used standard yellow onions.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Rocklobster--do you sweat them or fry them?


Fry and simmer. I start with a fairly high heat to sear them a bit, maybe blacken some edges, that is for the first 5 minutes.  Then, after I add the wine, I turn it down a bit and let it simmer, stirring enough so things don't stick too much on the bottom. Mediumish.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 28, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Pizza is one food my daughter will always eat. So, I have used many things to give her pizza like food to get her to eat something when I knew she wasn't going to go for whatever else was on. Bisquick is also good and fast.


 
Looks like a pizza on a flour tortilla. Looks delicious!  :0)


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 28, 2011)

lifesaver said:


> Looks like a pizza on a flour tortilla. Looks delicious!  :0)



Sure does.  That is what inspired me to make pizza on a flour tortilla.  It's easy and fun.  I love how the simplest comment or picture can inspire new dishes.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 28, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I used flour tortillas because that is what I had. Corn Tortillas will probably work. I've also used Pita, phylo. Whatever can crisp up and cook through in a short amount of time.


 

oh my gosh, i have filo in freezer. gonna try that. can hardly wait. i am drooling.


----------

